# found a mouse in the garden



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

Found what looks to be a field mouse in the garden, its hardly moving and was simply picked up, Ive brought it inside in a pen pal to see if it eats any seeds/fruit etc.
there so cute!


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

lol cute i rescued a harvest mouse once that a cat had got it survived only a few months but its cut healed etc the only thing to be careful of is that they stress VERY easy so leave alone unless you have to touch them also make sure it hasnt got any disease that could pass onto anything: victory:
stu


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

stress is the biggest killer of animals like that, best to not handle or disturb it at all if poss and release it asap. Does it look like anything has got it?


----------



## BlackRose (Jul 8, 2007)

my boyf rescued a vole once form his cat and it bit him and held on for what seemed like forever! I think it got away, but it was painful.


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

BlackRose said:


> my boyf rescued a vole once form his cat and it bit him and held on for what seemed like forever! I think it got away, but it was painful.


:lol2: that happened with me a while ago, i try to help the thing and it bites me! luckily it survived though


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

probably not the best to house wild mice in your house , 


the stress will probably kill it as it sounds like its already had a bad time if you could pick it up no problem .

and it will be covered in fleas . not good


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

try putting it back outside but somewhere out of harms way with some food for it the and a little bowl of water but handling and keeping inside will def increase death through stress.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My friends cat killed an adult mouse in her house and all the babies where running round the kitchen so we collected all 7 and put them outside.They spent 15 minutes trying to get back in the house so we recaught them all and put them in a tank with bedding food and water and kept them for 2 weeks then re released them and they all ran off
I rescued a tiny poorly mouse off a cat brought it home and went to transfer it into a tiny tank in my daughters bedroom. It bit me and did a runner. I hunted for ages no mouse. A year later my daughter was clearing out her cupboard and there as fat as a pig was this huge mouse. It had lived off cat food and water that she put out for her cats who where to lazy to catch it. Everyone was very upset when I released it in the woods(they wanted to put it back in her bedroom)


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

A few years ago my daughter rescued a wood mouse from the cat. It looked to be about 3 weeks old, just out of the nest. We put her somewhere warm and dry, with food and water, as it actually looked like she wasnt going to make it. 2 days later she was bright and breezy but, by then, there was heavy snow on the ground. She ended up staying with us, and I had to buy a fancy mouse for company for her. She out lived her companion, who she got on very well with, and finally passed away aged about 3 yrs. Not bad for an animal whose average life span in the wild is 6 months!


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

emma_fyfe said:


> :lol2: that happened with me a while ago, i try to help the thing and it bites me! luckily it survived though


same here saved a field mouse from a cat that was throwing it about and the little shit bit me :lol2:


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

we once rescued a vole and named it monty,


----------



## ukgeckos (Apr 11, 2007)

fed it and let it go once it got dark as it would have no chance in broad daylight on the grass ad not trying to hide.
my grandad use to catch starlings and crows and keep those as pets for ages


----------

